# Are these common frame cracks?



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I was hoping to avoid the restoration thread, but here I am...

While cleaning up my front clip, I noticed some cobbled up welding on the frame rail, along with a crack, just in back of rear mount of the lower control arm (see red mark in pic). Both sides look the same, and had a previous repair as evidence by the chicken-s**t weld.

I plan to weld a patch over these areas to strengthen it up, but was curious if it is common for the A-body frame to crack here?

Also, I had some rust-through on the outside of frame rail where the steering box bolts on (collects garbage on the inside and rots). After cutting the bad stuff out, I am going to weld in a patch.

For these types of repairs, what gauge of steel do you guys like to use? I assume it does not need to be too heavy so you can form as needed...

Thanks!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Leek, I will check with my body man on Wednesday....he restores a lot of A body cars.....Eric


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

just bumping this up to the top... Curious if this is a common issue. I will be fixing regardless. Maybe the PO had a torque monster motor he was racing and stressed the frame? I certainly did not purchase the car with a torque monster motor...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

They are not too common, unless there is a bunch of rot in the chassis. Then cracks will start to form in that place. Usually, rust out is common in CONVERTABLE car chassis, as they are closed rail, and water lays inside. 
I would cut the cracks out, plate, weld and grind/body work for strength and correct look. Eric :willy:


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

As I mentioned in another post, the front end had some damage once upon a time. Looks like it was on the frame rack, which would explain the cracks where they are located. It is about the only "crumple zone" these old cars had! The frame is pretty solid, except around the steering gear bolts where it collected 47 years of debri and moisture on the inside. A little patch & weld will make it as good as new.

I remember banging up a few old "bomber cars" at the track, and this is where they would all fold up at any hit above 20mph!


----------

